
Bitcoin breaks $500 for new 1-year high - ca98am79
https://www.coinbase.com/charts?locale=en
======
enahs-sf
Now to liquidate and move it all into Ethereum.

~~~
teilo
You mean the same Ether that has fallen ~ 30% in the last week?

~~~
drcode
You must be new to crypto currencies

~~~
teilo
Not new to crypto currencies, and I own both. The point is: Ether is new and
incredibly volatile. More so than bitcoin. You chances are better in Vegas.
Until the DAO fiasco is sorted out, this is a bad buy.

